# arcconf on FreeBSD 11 failure



## Carlo Baliello (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello,

I'm running:

```
FreeBSD utek.local 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:05:10 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

I installed arcconf using: sysutils/arcconf. (ver arcconf-1.8.21375,1)

The command fails with error:

```
# arcconf
Undefined symbol "__collate_load_error" referenced from COPY relocation in /usr/local/sbin/arcconf
```

Same command on Freebsd 10.3 works flawlessly.

Any clues?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2017)

This command looks to be a binary built for FreeBSD 9. In order to run this on 11 you'll need misc/compat10x and misc/compat9x. Your kernel should also have the options COMPAT_FREEBSD9 and COMPAT_FREEBSD10 in your kernel configuration (GENERIC has them).


----------



## Carlo Baliello (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt reply.

Both compacts are installed:

```
# pkg info | grep compat
compat10x-i386-10.3.1003000.20170608 Convenience package to install the compat10x libraries
compat9x-i386-9.3.903000.20170608 Convenience package to install the compat9x libraries
```

Options COMPAT_FREEBSD9, COMPAT_FREEBSD10 are already present:

```
# grep COMPAT_FREEBSD /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD9         # Compatible with FreeBSD9
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD10        # Compatible with FreeBSD10
```

Could be something else?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2017)

What does `ldd /usr/local/sbin/arcconf` output?


----------



## Carlo Baliello (Nov 29, 2017)

Here it is:

```
# ldd /usr/local/sbin/arcconf
/usr/local/sbin/arcconf:
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x2834b000)
        libncurses.so.8 => /lib/libncurses.so.8 (0x2836e000)
        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/compat/libstdc++.so.6 (0x283af000)
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x284a6000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x284ce000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x284da000)
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2017)

That shows that all the required libraries are there and available. But as this is a compiled binary there's not much we can do to fix it. You can try and create a PR for it. Hopefully the maintainer might have an idea or Adaptec needs to build a better tool.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/query.cgi?format=advanced


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 29, 2017)

There are already bug reports for it: PR 213781, PR 217584. Unfortunately with no solution


----------

